# Question about blocks.



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

How far out can you book them?

How many can you book at once?

Can they take them away once you book them?

I am looking at doing this, just waiting on the phone, would like to know the ins in and outs.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

You don't really book them in advance , at least not in the Seattle market. Not often anyway, most advanced notice I've had on a same day block is 6 hours. 

They're all first come first serve, aside from the reserve blocks which come out Friday from what I've seen. And that's normally 1 or 2 blocks.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

You can accept a block as early as 24 hours in advance (if it's available, hence it depends on area)

You can book as many as you possibly can, as long as them will not conflict each other, and do keep in mind that you have to *forfeit a block 45 mins ahead of time* to avoid getting mark on your status (and there is hour cap)

They, have the power of doing thing that you can even imagine... Yes, they can. LOL


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I've accepted forfeited blocks that were 4 days out before.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I've accepted forfeited blocks that were 4 days out before.


You've also bumped multiple threads from last year including this one.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I've accepted forfeited blocks that were 4 days out before.


Yeh, pay attention to the dates before you respond to threads! ........you buried all sort of actually IMPORTANT threads dimwit!


----------

